# Quarter Horse Mare



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

She's pretty  She looks a LOT like my QH mare actually, but with a slightly farther back withers. If she was a red dun, I'd think you cloned my horse  She wouldn't happen to have Doc Bar in her papers would she? 

If she is like my mare, who likes to jump, that might be a good discipline for her if you want to ride English as well. The thin neck can be improved through strengthening the topline with stretches and riding with a proper headset. 

She has a bit of a dipped back, which can make her prone to swayback, but there are stretches you can do to prevent that from happening. 

She doesn't look like much of a barrel horse, but appearances can be deceiving  Afterall, I doubt my mare looks much like of a jumper. 

She has a nice headset, but not the head-dragging type for western pleasure or trail. Possible roping, or penning. She's a bit to long-legged and close together for cutting. If you're near enough, the Ranch Horse Versatility competitions around Colorado and such don't like a head-dragging horse, and focus a lot more on real, natural movements. 

She honestly looks more cut our for English, especially if you can get her back and neck strengthened and looking nice. 

Hard to tell by the pictures, but she looks like she might be cow-hocked (splayed out) in back, which can make her gait a little more bouncy. 


As far as breeding, it would depend what for. If you're just looking for one foal for yourself, I would say go for it  I've considered it for my mare for the same reason. Especially if you can get her showing and winning points  However, if a foal took after her, and ended up in the wrong hands, she has a high risk for developing conformational flaws with the way she's built, most especially in her back.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I think she looks very athletic!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

The first thing that hits me is her shoulder... or her front legs, rather. I'm not sure if it's the camera angle but it seems as though she has a steep shoulder, and at other pics, it doesn't seem so. Although it doesn't look THAT steep, it will restrict her reach. Her hocks are a tad higher than her knees, which will make it harder for her to use her hind end, and she seems slightly sickle hocked. She does have a nice hip, a low neck set which is characteristic of QH's, and a very nice head.

To me she looks like she'd good at a variety of western disciplines- barrels, western pleasure, gaming... just depends on what she takes to


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is actually a pretty nice looking mare. However, she is a bit light in her front cannons and her shoulder is steep.. and these photos are awful for judging conformation too. I think she looks athletic. 

It does concern me that you are talking breeding without discussing pedigree (or letting anyone know what that is) and are unwilling to test her for HYPP. A horse can be a carrier.. and non symptomatic from my understanding. I horse with two copies of the gene will be symptomatic under certain conditions. Test and know. Then you can better choose a stallion or choose not to breed this horse. N/N is what would be ideal and genes don't lie.

FWIW the thing you want is the very best stallion with the prepotency for a good front end. Be willing to ship her to that stallion and leave her there until confirmed in foal if it is any distance. The local stud may be that stallion but most likely he is not.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The OP indicated that both parents are N/N so this mare will be N/N too and there is no need to test her. I believe that AQHA requires all potential carriers to be tested so that should be on record for both parents. N/N bred to N/N is 100% N/N for offspring, however if either parent is a HYPP carrier this mare should be tested for sure (irrelevant if her history, as the only way to know for sure is to test!)

I think this mare looks athletic and overall a nice type. She looks a bit weak and a bit long through the coupling. She also looks slightly herring gutted - not bad, but more tucked up than expected for her build. I would prefer more bone and a better shoulder, as others already pointed out, but she is really quite nice IMO. 

Keep in mind that she may not produce her type if bred, as she is somewhat an anomaly for a halter bred QH in her looks. Her foal may throw back more to halter type look rather than 'using' type based on pedigree and how far back the beefy halter horse lines are. Are this mares parents the beefy halter looking horses, or lighter like her?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Tryst.. I stand corrected. N/N parents mean N/N off spring. NO NEED TO TEST.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Tryst, she gets very large when worked. The family I bought her from sold almost all their horses. She was basically a pet for a while, but they needed a kids horse. When the owners father passed away (her original breeder) they sold the studs and most broodmares and foals. Financial issues. She's bred by their own horses, I'll get her bloodline when I have access to a computer. 
Elena, she wasn't tested because both parents were either breed by N/N or they texted N/N. I don't have help taking pictures, and I don't have proper tying place unless it's my trailer. I'll try and get some pictures when the weather clears. 
DisasterCupcake, she has a steep shoulder but it's not to bad. She's a lovely ride. Her legs are lighter than I'd like but I don't believe she'd be in any danger with them. She is Also definitely sickle hocked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Aesthetic said:


> She is Also definitely sickle hocked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would actually guess that she isn't really sickle hocked. Once again comparing her to my mare who was also long backed, I thought she was sickle hocked for the longest time, but just a little while ago I started working with her a lot on squaring up and stretching. Turns out that because she had such a long back, she was almost always tucked under herself, making her look sickle hocked. In the pictures where your mare is standing square, her legs are aligned like they should be. 

Are her bloodlines on a pedigree site or something that I could look at? She looks scarily enough like my 4-year-old that I'd like to see if they have any names in common


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think you did a nice job with your pictures by yourself. At first look, her straighter shoulder bothered me, as well as her "wasp waist", but the latter is common in mares. Honestly, I think WP would be better for her, bc I think you'd have to _really work her_ to get her to collect for you.
Apologies to all of you that have seen this photo before (from 1987):

Notice my 5yo QH Palomino (R side)--"Dandy Silver Moon", who had "Leo" and "Poco Bueno" in his pedigree. He was easy to collect. Notice my 17yo Paint Pony on the L side. He had short legs and a long back, and had a choppy ride. Both were athletic and Toma only had front leg problems later on bc of his history before I bought him, as a rental pony running back to the barn! =b
A slim barrel is not an indication of a good "English" QH. I like your mare. I think she is a good utilitarian horse, but I'm not sure conformation wise, is she can cut it in the show ring. BUT, horses have to known to want something as bad as their owners. I see that she has a kind eye. =D


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

You can check on any pedigree site, I haven't looked. Her registered name is "Ima obvious fancy" 
She collects Very Very Well. She's a dreamer under saddle. She has a beautiful lope and a Very Well handled trot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

